# 1st Trip to London



## Redterpos3 (Apr 25, 2011)

My wife and I are going to take our first trip to London.  July 4-12. I will be meeting her there after she takes a month trip to Africa, Tanzania and Uganda to begin to set up a professional educational experience for her college students.  This is our first foray abroad.  

Wondering if anyone has any suggestions for places to stay in London.  My wife would like a quaint london-esque type place.  Also not sure what prices are decent at this time of year.  

Also, would love to know your ideas of places to see and experience during this first visit!

Thanks for your help!

Peace, 
Jeff


----------



## Conan (Apr 25, 2011)

The neighborhood we like for reasonably-priced hotels is in the vicinity of the British Museum, near the Russell Square tube station. Here's a walking map of the area. It's been too long ago for me to recommend a particular place, but over the years we stayed mainly around Russell Square, Tavistock or Coram Fields.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Coram's+Fields,+London,+United+Kingdom&daddr=Tottenham+Court+Rd,+Camden+Town,+Greater+London,+UK&geocode=FekvEgMdUS3-_yEVP3Itam0Img%3BFWMkEgMdNvP9_ymB5WalLht2SDGolS_Tlp-BfQ&sll=51.52141,-0.12691&sspn=0.009386,0.019076&hl=en&mra=ls&dirflg=w&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 25, 2011)

I like to stay in the area around Victoria Station, which is within walking distance of a lot of things, has exchange houses with reasonable rates nearby (outside, NOT inside the station), lots of eating options, and convenient to the Gatwick Express.

I will be in the UK a little before you and my son and daughter in law will go a bit earlier as they have never seen London.  I was looking for accomodations for them for late June and was surprised that all the places I was familiar with were already sold out.  Prices are also quite high.  For myself, I will do a side trip to the Isle of Man also overnighting in Shrewsbury and Chester and found good options all three places that were reasonably priced.  But London is high.  I usually use Booking.com to search for hotels but it did not find me any deals in London.


----------



## Redterpos3 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks!!  I've been looking around.  It looks like at least $200/night close in, or maybe a bit less but about 1/2 hour out.  Would that sound about right for London at this time of year?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 25, 2011)

We took our first trip to London last summer. Upon recommendation from a friend who stayed there, we stayed at the Arran House Hotel , which is in Bloomsbury very close to the British Museum.  We found the location very handy.  But the transportation is so good throughout London I think there are lots of places you could stay and get around the city.

We arrived at 7:30 a.m., dropped our luggage, had breakfast there (they provided a wonderful full English breakfast every day, and then took a double-decker tour bus.  A friend suggested we do this the first day as it would acclimate us to the city.  It was a great suggestion and we're so glad we did it.

Also highly recommend the London Eye.  Somewhat touristy, but a wonderful way to see the city.  We also did the river tour of the Thames.  We got tickets for both the London Eye and the river tour at the same time, it was kind of a package.

The rest of the time we mostly walked around the city, or took the tube. 

http://www.arranhotel-london.com/


----------



## Armada (Apr 25, 2011)

As first time visitors, I would suggest you stay 'inside the bottle' or nearby. If you look at a subway map for London, check the Circle Line.  It goes around the edge of central London and looks like a bottle laying on its side.  A map can be found here: http://londonundergroundmaps.info/london-underground-tube-map.gif . It is in yellow on that map.  The 'tube' or subway is quickest and easiest means of getting around.  I would definitely not try commuting from further away.


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 25, 2011)

You might be interested in seeing the Ceremony of the Keys at the Tower of London (think "Changing of the Guard" at Arlington Cemetary).

Tickets are free, but you would need to request now as June is already sold out.  Here's the website:

http://www.hrp.org.uk/toweroflondon/whatson/ceremonyofthekeys.aspx


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 26, 2011)

Our stay last year was at the Luna-Simone on Belgrave between the Victoria and Pimlico tube stations.  There is a major bus route along this road as well.  100GBP/night.  Another suggestion is Dolphin Square apartments, also close to the Pimlico stop.  Prices are @50GBP more than the Luna-Simone, but there are more amenities including a kitchen.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 30, 2011)

If you want a personal experience, you might try www.VRBO.com where there are good prices (sometimes).

One thing I always recommend to all first time travelers to London is the HoHo bus. The Original or The Big Bus Company are the two most use. It is a good introduction to London and allows you to see (or at least pass by) all of the major sights so you can determine which ones you want to spend more time exploring. 

The second thing I suggest is to take one or more of the London Walks www.walks.com.

Cheers


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2011)

Here are some other TUG discussions about London.


----------



## IreneLF (Apr 30, 2011)

I am the one who recommended Arran House Hotel - a best bet from the Frommer's Guidebook, which has never steered me wrong. We stayed in 2008 and apparently it was just as good last year when Luanne was there.

Spotlessly clean, great location, lovely area, and that Full English Breakfast can keep you going til dinner, a good thing as food is pricey as well.
Typical hot items like pork products, eggs, and cold items such as fruits, yogurts, and cereals, juices, coffee, teas, a full help yourself buffet.
Price is still about $200 which for a major city is not bad.

Enjoy the city, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 30, 2011)

Simiilar to IreneLF's recommendation is my pick - the Vicarage Hotel in Kensington. Great ("Royal Borough") area, restaurants, Tube stop, shops, pubs a stone's throw away. Lovely, quiet, residential street.

http://londonvicaragehotel.com/content/rates  I stayed there years ago and have heard that it only gets better.

I'm leaving for the Allen House on 5/13.

Enjoy !


----------



## Lynn (May 3, 2011)

Check out airbnb.com. You may find something interesting for way less money. Several years ago we stayed at Odessa Wharf, a timeshare, as a rental. We liked the condo. It was about a 45 minute bus/train ride into the city each day, but that didn't seem so bad at the time - especially the return, after walking all day.


----------



## pwrshift (May 3, 2011)

For first time visitors to London I always recommend County Hall Marriott at Westminster Bridge/Eye/Big Ben/Thames etc.  Pricey but everything is a walk away.

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/lonch-london-marriott-hotel-county-hall/

Brian


----------



## D2-S3 (May 23, 2011)

*Marriott timeshare in London?*

I found a website that claims there is a Marriott timeshare in Mayfair.  It's a grand residence club.  I didn't find it on Marriott's website of listed timeshares.  Found someone willing to rent it.  Does anyone know if this is a legit timeshare?

Daren


----------



## mav (May 23, 2011)

D2-S3 said:


> I found a website that claims there is a Marriott timeshare in Mayfair.  It's a grand residence club.  I didn't find it on Marriott's website of listed timeshares.  Found someone willing to rent it.  Does anyone know if this is a legit timeshare?
> 
> Daren


 
 Here is the web site for this timeshare.   

http://www.47parkstreet.com/index.shtml


----------

